# Sending PM to Nem



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Is Nem around? i cant send a PM to him. Maybe I'm doing something wrong? Can anyone advise.

Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm never far away 

What can I help with?


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Gone to PM


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Nem said:


> I'm never far away
> 
> What can I help with?


NEMmmmMmmmmmMMm where are ya!? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Does somebody have Nem's contact details?
Could a mod or member do me a favour and ask Nem to check his messages please?

Thanks


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

He's been in Swindon at Audi Driver International ... Give him a day or two


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

phope said:


> He's been in Swindon at Audi Driver International ... Give him a day or two


Any news on the Nem-Ster?


----------

